# IUI Continuous Discharge & a little red spotting after 3rd IUI?



## Honey Bunny (Apr 10, 2005)

Sorry guys for being so graphic  but I had my 3rd IUI on Tuesday 8th November.

My Cervix is shy and slated so it was difficult for my nurse to find it ( sounds a bit funny   ). All went well when she found it  but said there might be some bleeding after. This was 8 days ago. I had a bit of red spotting which I expected from my shy cervix. But to be honest at day 6 Sunday I had bright red spotting  (not a lot) for 1 day and since I have had a brown discharge which looks like old blood (really sorry TMI   ). I know it can't really be my period as I am spot on 28 days 99% of the time so I'm a little confused 

I really don't know what to think but I would really really appreciate it if someone could shed some light on the matter? Pretty please   

Honey Bunny


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi honey bunny,

im no expert but it sound like implantation bleeding, really hoping it is,  best of luck,

debsxx


----------



## Honey Bunny (Apr 10, 2005)

Fingers Crossed  ^2^  Deb30 I really hope so,    but you never know.

Thank you


----------

